# Lonestar Grillz trailer pit smoker



## smokinwright (Aug 12, 2013)

Copied stats from Lonestar's website. Only reason I am selling is, I don't need as much cooking area that this pit offers. I thought I would really like the vertical smoker on it, but I rarely use it. It does cook good though.

There are some flaws on the pit from normal use. I haven't used it a great deal, but have done a few events, a few competitions with it, and a few custom cook jobs. It will hold a ton of meat.

The only "extra's" that I had put on from the manufactorer are cool touch handles on the stacks, the rest is pretty much like the one offered on the website.

Here are the stats from the website.

All new 1/4" thick wall Pipe 24" diameter x 60" long main chamber double doors are fully flanged to retain heat, four steel 1'' angle framed sliding pull-out food grates in main chamber. Square firebox is 1/4" thick new plate 24" tall X 24? wide X 22? deep , heavy-duty slide out wood/charcoal grate, double flanged grill top door with sliding adjustable pull-out food grate for grilling. Upright is 1/4" thick wall x 24" x 24" x 36" tall with four steel 1'' angle framed sliding pull-out meat grates. The main chamber can hold several gallons of water for steaming and keeping your food moist while smoking, also makes it nice for clean out once your finished cooking. double 5'' adjustable smoke stacks, heat deflector between fire box and main chamber with adjustable tuning plates to provide even temperature from right to left in main chamber. Framed 10’’x 60 front prep table and 3’ x 5’ rear storage for your wood, ice chest, or anything you want. 1 1/4" drain and clean-out with cap, two 15" white wheels or chrome (optional), 3500 lbs axle, custom made Stainless Steel cool-touch handles, Three made in the USA Stainless Steel Temperature gauges, 2" bulldog style trailer coupler, all custom trailer framed in 2’’x 1/4? thick square tubing and all welded construction, complete with all wiring and light kit, includes propane low pressure burner for fish or beans, log starter in fire box and 2 propane lockable tank holders.

Here are a few pictures of the pit. I can email more detailed pics if someone is interested.

$4500.00. I will consider offers as long as they are reasonable. The pit is located in SW Iowa, and I can arrange a delivery or meeting point if needed.

Thanks for looking.













ac257059-2eb8-437d-a587-d4ab5e6ded19.jpg



__ smokinwright
__ Apr 23, 2013






View media item 217040


----------



## smokinwright (Sep 19, 2013)

T


----------

